# Piranha Fry



## dcblak

So im on my third batch of fry. the first fry i syphoned out the parent tank and put into a 10g with parent water. they all died! the second i just left in with the parents and they all got eaten! so now as of yesterday they laid eggs and i dont know what to do to keep them alive! any suggestions? please help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Syphon them out into a tank that contains the same water from the parents tank. Make sure the temp. is the exact same as well. What are you running for filtration in the fry tank?

Then do small daily water changes of 10-15%. The fry will live off of the eggs sac for the first week or so, you then need to have hatched Baby brine shrimp ready and available once the egg sac is almost gone. baby brine will be their staple until they are big enough to eat larger foods.


----------



## dcblak

My link

this is what my 1Og looks like now. i just hope they live.


----------



## new era

Looks okay, except I don't have gravel or an air stone. I use spongy filters and a heater.


----------



## dcblak

i have a heater there, and an sponge over the filter

my red belly fry at 4 days


----------



## new era

In that case, feed them baby brine shrimp (bbs) 2-3 times daily or whenever their bellies are not orange. I never did water change for mine, had bad experience 3 times killing every one of them. I moved them to a 55G after 2-3 weeks and they are there until now. Almost 2 months now. Only did one water change within that 2 month period of 5g. Don't clean the sponge filter with Tao water. That will kill the BB. Everyone recommend that you clean the sponge filter in the water you take out from the fry tank. Good luck and keep us posted or ask questions if needed.


----------



## dcblak

they all died again im fed up with them now done trying. they just keep breeding and the babies keep dyeing


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO

Sorry to hear your loss of fry, what are water parameters?


----------



## Nuchal Hump

The smaller the transfer tank the greater fluxuation of temp. Also make sure that tank has a substantial amount of water before you let the fry fly. Also that heater should already preset. Remember + or - a degree will kill them. I have made these mistakes many times with Cichla.


----------

